# Beginners guide to IGF-1-LR3



## Nirvana (Apr 6, 2011)

This guide is not mine, but found it through a google search. I take no responsibility for it's content or the misuse of the information.
There seems to be no copyright, but if i'm violating any rules i apologize and it can be deleted.Otherwise a mod would probably like to make it a sticky.
Thanks


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds useful!


----------

